# Good Cage Guide (UK)



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi,

I am looking for a few cages to choose from, for my two boys, as my boyfriend is really fussy. I have had a look at the guide, but majority are from US and they do not sell them in the UK. Or I can't find them under the same names. Anyone got a similar guide and suggestions, but for the UK. So I can compare a few decent cages and give my boyfriend a choice?


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I've answered to your other thread, might as well post some good cages here for you 

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/rat_cage/132223
(It was £180 when I got it... The price has risen.)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Large-ferre...UTF8&qid=1416150223&sr=1-11&keywords=rat+cage
(This cage is smaller than the Savic Royal Suite. Looks to have flimsy shelves)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liberta-UK-...UTF8&qid=1416150322&sr=1-22&keywords=rat+cage
(I was considering getting this cage. Basically the same size as the Savic)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/GULFSTREAM-...upplies_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0M0DJMYPXFGZDCRB0WVN
(Only two doors open on this cage, not 4)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liberta-Hap...upplies_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=0M0DJMYPXFGZDCRB0WVN
(This one looks good, doesn't have large doors though)


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Have a look on this website. 
http://www.cagesworld.co.uk/c/Rat_Cages.htm

Nearer the bottom there are more suitable cages for rats (I think the ones at the top are too small personally)


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for that and thanks for the replies I have previously seen in the other thread. I think the issue is I want the Savic. But it will dominate the living room and my partner wants something smaller that will fit on the shelf we have, but I think they are too small to house rats, especially males...


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

The savic is the best cage out there in the UK


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

I know the reviews on others say they rust, the rats can chew through the platforms, the platforms move etc.... The others are just a little pathetic in comparison. Especially with the small doors and awkward access. But with the savic it means placing it in front of a radiator: which means turning the radiator off because of heat and rats and then we would have to take a picture frame down as well. So partner is not convinced. I don't mind. but he prefers the house to look simplistic and tidy. I prefer having a zoo and he can't comprehend a cage that big for only two rats....


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Well...

Rats can never have too much space!
Also!
It leaves you with plenty of room to get MORE rats  (Keep that small cage as a temporary home for them, if you are planning to get more ratties at some point)

But honestly, its a brilliant cage. 

I have this cage in my room. I had to part ways with my wardrobe to fit this cage into my room! My clothes are now all squashed into a chest of drawers, so now I perminantly look scruffy, but thats okay  Anything for my ratties hahaha


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

Lol. If I could let the rats roam the house I would! hahaha. I hear you can close off the floors anyway for introductions, so one sleeps down and the other up???? Ah well if one can get rid of a wardrobe, I can get rid of a book case or the heat from one radiator


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

ellismera said:


> Lol. If I could let the rats roam the house I would! hahaha. I hear you can close off the floors anyway for introductions, so one sleeps down and the other up???? Ah well if one can get rid of a wardrobe, I can get rid of a book case or the heat from one radiator


With this cage you can do that, but its risky. There is a ladder seperating the two floors and it can be put up, blocking the hole where the rats would go down to access the other level. I shut mine down in the bottom level when I clean the top half of the cage and they do push at the ladder trying to get to the top half... It does move and it does make a lot of noise. I wouldn't reccomend halving the cage like that. You'd have to physically block the hole up with something heavy and something that they couldn't chew through. 

I have tried getting another bottom level, (so the hole is blocked up by the pan) but I havent found anywhere that sells them seperately! Its so annoying! I could have 3 adults at the top and 3 younger ones at the bottom, allowing me to get rid of this old rusting cage thats just using up valuable room space 

And yes, a girl needs her wardrobe! Yet I parted with mine! So you can definitely get rid of a bookcase or give up a radiator


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

That's a bad fault if they do not sell the full tray with no ladder hole


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I know. I emailed zooplus (who told me to contact savic as they don't sell spare parts) so I emailed savic and they told me to get in contact with where I got the cage! That was so helpful of them... >.< Savic will not sell spare parts directly to the customer as they are the manufactures or something like that. Stupid.


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

So if no one stocks their cage spares, they are impossible to get hold of.....silly. I will have a look around


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I'm thinking about emailing amazon. 

Basically. I'm going to google the cage and find loads of places where it gets sold. Then i'll email each company and find out if they sell spare parts. 
(thats the plan. I probably wont, because i'm so lazy and i cant be bothered to do much at all xD)


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

If I get chance (though I doubt it because my job is very demanding. I will have a look. Especially because I now have the same cage


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

haha okay 

I'll look at somepoint! Just not sure when...


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

Had a look at amazon and contacted a few other sites. They said no . Yahoo answers also said they were basically impossible to get hold of which is a real downside to a really expensive cage .


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Thats so annoying!!! 

I have all my rats in the same cage now, but it would have been nice to have had a spare bottom level just in case something was to happen. Now I will have to keep hold of my old cage. Give it a good clean and put it in the store room >.< 

(The only thing I can think of, is looking at dimensions of the critter nation cage in the US and seeing how similar the sizes are? Maybe the bottom level will be the same size (or very similar) to the savic? Only thing is postage...)


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

They must sell the savic one somewhere!!! I will keep looking. I have no idea about the critter nation one. It could be the same..


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I'm going to try and look up the dimensions (if possible!) at somepoint when I have time. Would be nice if its the same size...


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

Ive found online dimensions are pretty innaccurate. Id measure your own n ask on here. There are a few people on here that have the critter nation cage


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Hm okay. I'll do that (at somepoint xD)


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Could you cover the middle section with a sheet of corroplast cut to size and zip tied to the sides of the cage? Or some heavy ceramic tiles over the hole to keep the sections separated? (maybe even a combination of both!)


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi. Hrl. Now ive actually put the cage together life makes more sense. The article number for the part you want is: 951033. However, another way the booklet suggests is ive been issued with a s hook and you can hook the ladder to the ceiling. This completely separates the two floors safely. Hope this helps!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

If you want it perminantly in 2 seperate cages then you can get perspex trays made for around £35 that are much nicer than the ones with the cage. If i split mine though i use the full tray and mesh on top and my perspex one on the holey one at the bottom. You can do a good job using a baking sheet or Tile plus some duck tape too. Most of the time my srs doesn't have any middle base in at all though. i find it a much better cage all opened up. You can get much more active challenging layouts. i also don't use the shelves that came with it. They ate better than some (ferplast corner shelves are rubbish for smells and maricharo ones are worse) but not great. i use lathe cat litter trays instead which i hang with keyring clips so I've got a very flexible layout.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

ellismera said:


> Hi. Hrl. Now ive actually put the cage together life makes more sense. The article number for the part you want is: 951033. However, another way the booklet suggests is ive been issued with a s hook and you can hook the ladder to the ceiling. This completely separates the two floors safely. Hope this helps!


yeah I have seen the ladder and the hook. I use it to temporarily block them off when I clean out each section of the cage.
I don't trust it. Rhona was so desperate to get to the bottom part of the cage, she (somehow) managed to get herself stuck under the black plastic tray of the top part of the cage. Her legs were falling through the larger spaced bars under the tray and she was squealing. She had got herself really stuck, so I only seperate the parts of the cage for short periods of time now. She wasn't a happy rattie!

Now i have all my rats in the same cage, I dont need to seperate it now, but it would be nice to have a tray that could do the job!


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

Try the article number. That might bring you more luck.


----------

